# "Won't Somebody Shoot My Psychiatrist!" Folk song?



## Dagonshucks (Apr 3, 2018)

So my psychiatrist tells me it's to be a life without opinion. I may not be able to write music, if he orders me caught, so I expressed maybe my last song; if I could afford an instrument, I'd have recorded it on accordion in soprano. It goes:

Won't somebo-dy shoot my psychiatrist,
Stick a gu-n in the bigot's face,
He has so-ld out for mo-_ney,
and had ma-de his career a disgrace.

When he- is dead and bu-_ried,
I will be- there at his grave,
With carna-tion and morning glory,
That I will bu-y with the spare change I save.

I'd ra-ther have a doctor,
That I me-t on Bourbon Street,
and I do-n't want to be a vegetable,
anymore than I want to be a piece of meat.

If no-body saves me,
I will be- statisticised,
Only a dis-tant loving memory,
Once I am fi-nished being downsized.



- indicates a held note, while -_ indicates a flourish. Feel free to sing it yourself, especially if you're a woman or a child.


----------



## salxtina (Apr 3, 2018)

would perform and record this with you for real


----------



## deleted user (Apr 4, 2018)

Same, I liked it. What a fucking awful person someone has to be to go through med school and assume the market should allow them to "help" people they weren't ever designated to interact with up until they graduated upper middle class academy and they were giving a product to turn.

I generalize the motives and class and I know better, but damn. What a fucking clumsy facility under capitalism. Pay for a professional to shit in your brain while having the gaul to assume progress to community


----------



## Dagonshucks (Apr 4, 2018)

The kind of books psychiatrists usually share with you say, "my I.Q. is the same as the cost of a stick of gum," but when you hear "a danger to yourself or others," you know you were about to commit a crime.

I'm headed to Detroit right now, so let me know if you're around and you'd like to perform together.


----------



## deleted user (Apr 4, 2018)

Actually got a song I made that's similar to this. Definitely would help you make this


----------



## marmar (Apr 7, 2018)

Damn son. My feelings exactly about my last counselor experience. No actually last few. It never worked out between me n those fuckers


----------

